# adjective + mga?



## Qcumber

Can an adjective be moved before the nominal plural marker *mga* [mangá]?

1) *ang mga bágong pangúlo* 
= the new presidents

2) *ang bágong mga pangúlo*
= the new presidents


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> Can an adjective be moved before the nominal plural marker *mga* [mangá]?
> 
> 1) *ang mga bágong pangúlo*
> = the new presidents
> 
> 2) *ang bágong mga pangúlo *
> = the new presidents



It seems that I would only hear #2 from non-native Tagalog speakers from other regions who tend to misplace modifiers and other parts of speech in a sentence. They are not that familiar with word order in Tagalog simply because they are not natives.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> It seems that I would only hear #2 from non-native Tagalog speakers from other regions who tend to misplace modifiers and other parts of speech in a sentence. They are not that familiar with word order in Tagalog simply because they are not natives.


So the rule is that _mga_ cannot be placed between the adjective and the noun. Good to know. Thanks.
Your answer is particularly important because it tells the set {adjective + linker + noun} is an indivisible unit, hence the necessity to place _mga _before it.


----------

